# Culinary Arts Class



## chef deb (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi

I just completed my term 1 in Culinary arts and got an F.
How can a person bring up their mark, if the chef is pushing you
to the back of the course, like making breads, stocks and sanitation and getting
the more experience ones to do the more advanced jobs. Plus the chef has his student pets. help:crazy:


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

If its over I dont think you could do anything really now. exdcept talk to the school.

I beleive the first term should be pretty much nothign but knife skills and basic things which are the basis of all foundations.

first term for me was knife skills, how toi make stocks and sauces. some meat fabrication.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Without being physically there and watching you, I don't know what to do.

Sometimes getting an F is a good thing.

I guess you better change your name to deb instead of Chef_Deb.


----------



## phoenix 12 (Oct 13, 2007)

You have to know your getting an F. Did you check at all during the semester to see how you were standing? Are you able to practice any at home? I just finished my second semester. You better believe I knew where I stood every week. What I did was try to make things BEFORE they were taught. If you screw them up at home, who cares. This way at least you have a clue going in. If you want to get on the Chef's good side be prepared.

Mike


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Don't want to sound harsh, but WHY is the CHef pushing you to the back of the class?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Well, I am a culinary arts instructor and I will tell you that in order to get an F in my class, many, many, many things have to go wrong. Primarily, attendance can be an issue; have you been to every class and/or promptly made-up missed work in a timely manner? Have you been prepared for class AT ALL times? Uniform intact? Tools/work area ready to go 100% of the time? Are you asking questions to demonstrate your level of interest and engagement? Are you competently completing your follow-up/homework, if any?
I am not trying to bash you. Quite the opposite, really. I just want to get an understanding of what you feel went wrong and what YOU can do to improve. Are there bad instructors? Sure! Do students fail? You bet. However, without knowing the specifics, I think the questions I asked above may be good guiding inquiry pieces that you can either answer here or on your own. If nothing else, though, you have to be honest with yourself!

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## chef deb (Nov 25, 2007)

Well i have been going everyday, unless i'm sick. The instructor doesn't like for you to ask question, He figures if he shows you once than you can do it on your own. I show up with my knife set and uniform everyday. we only go 4 days a week. and it is only a 10 month course.


----------



## chefinfrance (Dec 16, 2007)

Jim gets my vote, with 35 years at the very top of our profession I can tell you nothing is achieved with out a lot and lot of hard work. The rewards are worth it but be prepared to sacrifice or you wont get to the top.
Best of luck
Steve masterchefinfrance.com


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

there has to be an underlying reason that you got and F. Not trying to sound me or harsh but if you show up evey day and give 110 percent, weither you know what your doing or not, the chef cant give you a failing grade. I mean they can but if thats the case its probaly a crap culinary school and your better off.


----------



## abbey (Nov 26, 2007)

You should really do something about your teacher. The teacher is really becoming unfair. If you are having perfect attendance and is doing your work, there shouldn't be any reason for you to get an F. I am sure that you can approach someone at school like a student body president or your guidance councilor in order for the matter to be discussed.


----------

